# Outdoor flowering



## Doja (Apr 4, 2007)

hello everyone
my problem is that my outdoor operation has started to flower and i have had them for only 3 weeks. what will happen now? I.E. when it goes back into veg what will happen to those buds that are already there. does anyone know how long it takes for the plants to go back into veg. right now they seem healthy everthing green i am still feeding them with veg nutes. they are still growing tall but stopped producing more leaves.
help please
Thanks
D


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 4, 2007)

what??? i think you are stoned they dont go into flowering then straght back into veg nope noe need more info wear do you live at to have them already flowering??


----------



## Hick (Apr 5, 2007)

Placeing plants that were reared under a 24/0 schedule outdoors under the shorter,  "natural" schdule, this early in spring, _most certainly_ will induce flowering. As the plants sense that the days are actually getting longer each day, they _most cetrtainly_ will begin to reveg'. Then after the summer soctice(June 21) as the days again begin to shorten, they will revert to flowering.
  It's stressfull, and will likely effect both yield and potency. It's somewhat strain/pheno dpendent, as to how much effect it will have.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 5, 2007)

oh ok he moved them from inside to outside then yes they will start flowering but probly will turn back to veg just like hick said cuz they 
sence the days getting longer


----------



## Hick (Apr 5, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> oh ok he moved them from inside to outside then yes they will start flowering but probly will turn back to veg just like hick said cuz they
> sence the days getting longer



I'm assuming that is what was done KB. That is the only time that "I" have experienced that particular phenomenon.


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 6, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> Placeing plants that were reared under a 24/0 schedule outdoors under the shorter, "natural" schdule, this early in spring, _most certainly_ will induce flowering. As the plants sense that the days are actually getting longer each day, they _most cetrtainly_ will begin to reveg'. Then after the summer soctice(June 21) as the days again begin to shorten, they will revert to flowering.
> It's stressfull, and will likely effect both yield and potency. It's somewhat strain/pheno dpendent, as to how much effect it will have.


 
I know Fing is putting this to the test this with his grow this year...3 footers are out right now , I am anvious to see his results...I would agree, I think the effects would be strain dependant.


----------



## Hick (Apr 6, 2007)

We had a member some time back that "claimed" to grow/smok/finish plants fresh for his 4th of July celebration, outdoors., he claimed to place them outdoors in April and they would flower and finish in late June.

  I have tried it a few times. Even utilizing a greenhouse type environment to get them started flowering exceptionally early in my parts.
 I never had one continue to flower. They invariably reverted to veg state as the daylight hours increased.

I'm not saying it isn't possible. But I have never accomplished it.


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 6, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> We had a member some time back that "claimed" to grow/smok/finish plants fresh for his 4th of July celebration, outdoors., he claimed to place them outdoors in April and they would flower and finish in late June.
> 
> I have tried it a few times. Even utilizing a greenhouse type environment to get them started flowering exceptionally early in my parts.
> I never had one continue to flower. They invariably reverted to veg state as the daylight hours increased.
> ...


 
I'm sorry Hick, I meant that he is curious about yeild...he expects them to reveg.


----------



## Hick (Apr 6, 2007)

rofl..."OHH!"...
  in that case, I've had varied results.
 Some deal with it pretty well, I would guess that yield only suffered slightly, while on other attempts, the plants results were horrible. They produced, but only tiny, long, stringy buds. I'll see if I can find my pics.


----------



## Fing_57 (Apr 6, 2007)

whats wrong with a revert?

"C" was a Bud I cloned and reverted


----------



## Insane (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey Fing 57, glad to see ya made your way over here from HGB! Your outdoor plants are truly inspiring.


----------



## Hick (Apr 6, 2007)

niiiiiiiiice..Fing'..but I should elaborate.
"MY" experience when placeing cuttings or plants outdoors early in spring, from under 24/0 artificial lighting. They 'will' begin to flower, but will not finish before the lengthening days force them the revert to veg. 
 But soon after, the days start shortening and the flowering restarts. It has not worked well for me. 

Not talking about regeneration. Thats another thread..


----------



## Fing_57 (Apr 7, 2007)

I planted'm on 3/29
before that they were outdoors from sun up to sunset (weather permiting) and the remaning time under 500w MH or a 50/50 mix MH/HPS
no 24/0 to any plant of mine 

NORMALY  I start seed on 4/20 and get no reverting

and I get
both multi plant pic's DO have reverts and in them ....... can ya tell'm apart?


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 7, 2007)

Fing is a 'down to earth' humble guy (bit of a troublemaker though...hehe)...so he might not like to hear it....but all hail FING...the 'lord of outdoor'.:headbang2:


----------



## Hick (Apr 7, 2007)

..Two different pages..
  I used to "plant", put seeds in the ground in February(when possible), or early March. They would germinate and sprout as soon as the ground warmed to a suitable temp. Just as they would if they were 'feral', or as Mother 'nature' does it.
  Never had a problem with flowering and then revegging from them either.

"I'm talking about plants taken from under long artificial light cycles, and put outdoors early."  ..not 'regenerated' plants, or plants that have been ..that they were outdoors from sun up to sunset (weather permiting) and the remaning time under 500w MH or a 50/50 mix MH/HPS
no 24/0 to any plant of mine , as yours.
  I'm also just speaking of 'my' experiences. Yours may differ, ..but lets make sure we're compareing 'apples to apples', if you know what I mean..

Many here, myself included, raise seedlings and veg under flourescents 24/0. The point I'm after, is if you plan to put them outdoors, for several weeks prior to the summer solctice, it is "wise/advisable" to start them and veg them under a cycle _close_ to the 'natural cycle' that they will be getting, to avoid any light schedule stress or shock.





> Placeing plants that were reared under a 24/0 schedule outdoors under the shorter, "natural" schdule, this early in spring, most certainly will induce flowering. As the plants sense that the days are actually getting longer each day, they most cetrtainly will begin to reveg'. Then after the summer soctice(June 21) as the days again begin to shorten, they will revert to flowering.
> It's stressfull, and will likely effect both yield and potency. It's somewhat strain/pheno dpendent, as to how much effect it will have.


----------



## Fing_57 (Apr 7, 2007)

> it is "wise/advisable" to start them and veg them under a cycle _close_ to the 'natural cycle' that they will be getting, to avoid any light schedule stress or shock.


 
I think so myself

if going outdoors, I wouldnt 24/0 just for that reason 
I try to time them for late May to early June and give'm @16hrs


Sunrise:*6:43 AM  --- *Sunset:*7:36 PM PT*  right now it's about 13


----------



## bowlin high (Apr 7, 2007)

Fing... all i have to say is that your plants look amazing lol.  Nice grow man.


----------



## Hick (Apr 8, 2007)

bowlin high said:
			
		

> Fing... all i have to say is that your plants look amazing lol.  Nice grow man.



........."fantastic", some of the largest colas that I've 'ever' seen..


----------

